# Sea Scooters any one own one or any advice?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there,

Has anyone any experince of these...










Seadoo Sea Scooter

I was thinking of buying one for this season but not sure how good they are?. Not wanting to spend a lot of money on one and end up just using it the once.

Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Alot of the resorts on the continent actually have these for hire.....not cheap tho'


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Lidl's are selling them for £149.99:-

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080501.p.Adult_SEA-DOO_SEASCOOTER.ar5


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quote*



bandaid said:


> Alot of the resorts on the continent actually have these for hire.....not cheap tho'


Thanks for that, have never seen them myself

Trev


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cannot see them on that Lidl link.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

The Lidl link worked for me - they look like good fun but only ever seen them in use on the tele.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*store*



tokkalosh said:


> The Lidl link worked for me - they look like good fun but only ever seen them in use on the tele.


Hello Tokkalosh,

What Store did you put in or postcode? It may be that only certain stores have the offer.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aha*

I have just tried "Pembrokeshire" and the item now comes up.

None in Manchester

Trev.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I never thought of that as did not put any store in, it brings up my store at Pembroke Dock automatically - cookies I presume. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stores*

Hello Tokkalosh,

I would assume that is the case "cookies" if you change store the range available changes.

Upon Further investigation it seems they have only put the Seadoo Scooters in Stores near coastal areas and mainly in the south and Wales. Makes sense I guess, just miles away from me.

Unless of course they have SOLE-D-OUT up north!

Trev.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Please buy with caution!

They make it look fun and easy in the James Bond films BUT unless you are an experienced, certified SCUBA diver and have learned the physiology of diving, don't touch one of these devices with a barge pole!

They're only safe for skimming across the surface. If you dive, per se, beware of ruptured ear-drums (you need to stop on the descent and equalise your ear pressure).

PP
PADI AOW certified.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Point*

Hello PP,

Good point. I have had basic dive instruction, well three sessions. However, it was as you stated for skimming accross the water or doing a bit of snorlking realy.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------

